# list your best knockaround cigar



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

i like to keep a nice supply of cheap cigars around. I smoke them at work, Or when im just messin around...Recently i bought some Casa De Ortiz churchills for $2.00 each and i think there Awesome...i"d like to here what you guys are smoking for under $4.00..


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante (@2.25/stick)

they just get better and better with age.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a replacement for what I've been using as my knock around cigar. I was smoking a brand called San Miguel from CI/C.Com, but it looks like they've been discontinued. Another good one is the Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, but I'm not sure those will be around much longer either.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto...I love them!

I'm in a quandary though...I just bombed my last one...not a good decision!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Can not go wrong with the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 but lately I have been smoking a lot of EST 1844's


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto.!


I was going to suggest these also...just lit one up about 15 minutes ago


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm hooked on PDR Oscuro Liga Cabana #2's. Cheap, cheap, cheap and delicious.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

36Bones said:


> I'm hooked on PDR Oscuro Liga Cabana #2's. Cheap, cheap, cheap and delicious.


Got a link for that one?

Edit: DUH. Nevermind. I actually have some here. :doh:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Another good one is the Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, but I'm not sure those will be around much longer either.


I think they changed the blend on this one. The old blend was made by Oliva. Still a great inexpensive stick.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

haven't ventured into the GHV 2002 yet, but definitely looking at them after all the people raving here. the EST 1844 is a very good cigar though, and I did enjoy a couple of Blue Label B2 (bombed the rest out).


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Got a link for that one?


Pinar del Rio Oscuro - Cigars International Watch the Devil, they get some great deals on boxes.

http://www.cigarbid.com/Auction/Lot/1308560/Pinar-Del-Rio-Oscuro-Toro-5-Pack/ A Devil price example.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

36Bones said:


> Pinar del Rio Oscuro - Cigars International Watch the Devil, they get some great deals on boxes.


Yeah. They recently had an awesome deal on them too. I missed out though. Just realized a have a few of them in my tupperdor. :doh:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I just purchased a bundle of GHV 2002. I can't wait to try them...after some rest.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante (@2.25/stick)
> 
> they just get better and better with age.


Wow they look great !


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm still new at this but I've been enjoying don lino Africa and the diesel unholy cocktail.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> Wow they look great !


They are.  I love these smokes and you just can't beat the price. The only problem I've ever had with them is that My drive ends before I can finish it. LOL They pop up on Cbid from time to time too.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

36Bones said:


> Pinar del Rio Oscuro - Cigars International Watch the Devil, they get some great deals on boxes.
> 
> Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Toro - 5-Pack (#1308560) - CigarBid.com A Devil price example.


These are delicious, so are the habano sun grown...


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Ryan7311 said:


> I'm still new at this but I've been enjoying don lino Africa and the diesel unholy cocktail.


I've never tried Diesel, but have been hoping to get some UCs. I usually get sidetracked by a pipe tobacco purchase though.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

purepoker said:


> These are delicious, so are the habano sun grown...


I just went for the sampler when I ordered: Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto...I love them!


I just lit up my first one of these about 45 minutes ago. I seriously think I found a new favorite. Wow, what a great smoke for such a cheap price!!


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I just went for the sampler when I ordered: Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler


Can't go wrong with PDR... Monster has a fiver of habano sun grown robusto's right now for $10 shipped. $2 sticks that smoke and taste like $8 sticks.... It's a no brainer!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I smoke the Cigar Palace shop brand. They're made in the Canary Island and have a Connecticut wrapper. They'll never make the top 25' but they are flavorful and inexpensive. I always keep two bundles on hand. This is a great golf cigar!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Arturo Fuente Exquisitos Cigars - Maduro Box of 50

I picked up 5 of these earlier today from the gas station smoke shop; I just started smoking one right now. They are pretty good. I agree with others reviews short but very flavorful smoke.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

AB black market... ~$3/stick...


----------



## rjs4470 (Jun 12, 2012)

My knockaround is no longer available. I bought several boxes of Savinelli Oro's dirt cheap at a B&M that was going out of business quite a few years ago. I have about 30 left, so I'm gonna have to find a new one, although that 30 should get me into next year based on my smoking volume.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, the GHV 2002's are good.
You also might like the Perdomo Lot 23.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

IBEW beat me to it. My two best are the GH Vint 2002 and the Perdomo Lot 23. I always keep a few bundles of both in my humi. Get 'em dirt cheap in cbid.

I also keep a few bundles of Tampa Sweethearts around. Great stick for the price.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree with your original suggestion casa de ortiz, i think they are great also. My knock arounds are Pirates gold roths, villar y villar, rosa de cuba, and Mr b. Lonsdale candela, i cant seem to get enough of right now.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> I agree with your original suggestion casa de ortiz, i think they are great also. My knock arounds are Pirates gold roths, villar y villar, rosa de cuba, and Mr b. Lonsdale candela, i cant seem to get enough of right now.


Might try that rosa de cuba, I here good things on it.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ghv '02. Was really surprised by them! Been bombed a few and was really impressed. Need to pick up some to stock back up


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Lately, my normal rotation for knock around smokes has been Diesel UHC, GHV 2002, and MOW PA all can be had <$4 and all very satisfying.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't generally have a lot of time at work to smoke a cigar. But if I do, it's usually a CAO Moontrance Mini.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Diesel UHC for me. Haven't found anything better for the price yet. 

I bought a 5 pack of the GHV 2002 to try out and thought it was decent at best. Maybe I was expecting to much from all the praise. Might try another one today to see if the first one caught me on an off day.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Lrbergin said:


> Diesel UHC for me. Haven't found anything better for the price yet.
> 
> I bought a 5 pack of the GHV 2002 to try out and thought it was decent at best. Maybe I was expecting to much from all the praise. Might try another one today to see if the first one caught me on an off day.


just bought some at auction, I"m hoping I"ll like em


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

My favorite daily cheap smoke is the Diesel Unholy Cocktail as well. with some rest (6mos) they are great


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Don Lino Africa's are fantastic and you can get them on the cheap from CBid if you are patient.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

loulax07 said:


> My favorite daily cheap smoke is the Diesel Unholy Cocktail as well. with some rest (6mos) they are great


Thanks Lou, I got it noted.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

GIBrett said:


> Don Lino Africa's are fantastic and you can get them on the cheap from CBid if you are patient.


i gotta try one, thanks Brett


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I just went for the sampler when I ordered: Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler


Oh, you're gonna like that!

One of these days, I'm gonna drink a PBR with a PDR. And I oughta do that PDQ. :biggrin1:

And another endorsement for the GHV 2002's.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I like the Obsidian from CI, price runs about $2-2.50 per stick.

Somebody mentioned Rosa Cuba. Nastiest cigar I've ever smoked. I would have to quit if that was all there was.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

orca99usa said:


> I like the Obsidian from CI, price runs about $2-2.50 per stick.
> 
> Somebody mentioned Rosa Cuba. Nastiest cigar I've ever smoked. I would have to quit if that was all there was.


ROFL! I have a couple dozen Rosa Cuba. They're definitely cheap smokes and need a long time resting to come anywhere near being tolerable, but for a super cheap smoke you can't complain too much.  I especially love them when I'm in the field with a customer. (I repair sewer cameras) They do a good job of taking your mind off of the open manhole you're standing over.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Flor De Oliva - maduro Torp's $45 a bundle of 20. I buy 3 bundles at a time and get free shipping and no tax from Famous.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

oliva serie g toro


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I just went for the sampler when I ordered: Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler


You will not be disappointed!

PDR is making some VERY tasty sticks for a VERY good price!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

kumanchu said:


> oliva serie g toro


This used to be mine also, but I think I smoked too many in too short a time, and I got tired of them. I probably have close to a box left that are spread out in various drawers in the wineador. I'll go back to them eventually. Good smoke at a nice price


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

I like the Pinar Del Rio Sungrown... I picked 5 up from Cbid last week for less than $10.

Diesel UC is great with a little rest. 

I like the CAO Black and Brazilia - both around $3 on Cbid.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, for you guys that like the PDR's, check out the sprint sale at cigar.com for samplers of these. They have 2 different samplers that show up real frequent. One has 4 each of the Oscura, Classico, and Sun Grown. The other sampler throws in the Selleccion (black satin around the foot) as well and gives you 3 of each. The way to tell which one you're buying is to read the description as they put up the same picture for both. I get them all the time for $24, sometimes, less, but that seems to be the point to grab it at. It's almost always the torpedo, but I have seen others rarely. It still amazes me that these sell.routinely for $2 each.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

List:

Casa De Ortiz Churchill
Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante
San Miguel
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
EST 1844
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana # 2
Blue Label B2
Don Lino Africa
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
Cigar Palace House Blend
Arturo Fuente Exqusitios
Alec Bradley Black Market
Savinelli Oros
Perdomo Lot 23
Tampa Sweethearts
Pirates Gold
Villar y Villar
Rosa de Cuba
Mr. B Lonsdale Candela
Man o War Puro Autentico
CAO Moontrance Mini
Obsidian
Flor de Oliva Torpedo Maduro
Oliva Serie G Toro
CAO Black
CAO Brazillia


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

orca99usa said:


> I like the Obsidian from CI, price runs about $2-2.50 per stick.
> 
> Somebody mentioned Rosa Cuba. Nastiest cigar I've ever smoked. I would have to quit if that was all there was.


ut oh...i was thinking of trying that one...maybe I"ll hold off


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

DPG blue generosas on free fall for around 3.33/stick. Great cigar at a "knockaround cigar" price!!

+1 as well on the GH2002 and PDR oscuro.


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

List:

Casa De Ortiz Churchill
Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante
San Miguel
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto
EST 1844
Pinar Del Rio Oscuro Liga Cubana # 2
Blue Label B2
Don Lino Africa
Diesel Unholy Cocktail
Pinar Del Rio Habano Sun Grown
Cigar Palace House Blend
Arturo Fuente Exqusitios
Alec Bradley Black Market
Savinelli Oros
Perdomo Lot 23
Tampa Sweethearts
Pirates Gold
Villar y Villar
Rosa de Cuba
Mr. B Lonsdale Candela
Man o War Puro Autentico
CAO Moontrance Mini
Obsidian
Flor de Oliva Torpedo Maduro
Oliva Serie G Toro
CAO Black
CAO Brazillia
Don Pepin Blue Generoso


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn this thread!

Several bids later on the devil we will see where I end up :faint:

In all acuality I have truly enjoyed reading up on the bargain smokes. Hunting season is around the corner and I was looking for some sub $3.00 smokes to start bringing with me to kill time during the day as well as something for the nightly campfire and bourbon!

Thanks for the suggestions gents!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Now.......about that finder's fee.....eep:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

For me I don't think that the Sancho Panza Double Maduro can be beat for the price. The La Mancha and the Quixote both come in at under $2.50 a stick.

Sancho Panza Double Maduro - Cigars International panza

I also enjoy the La Vieja Habana cigars by Drew Estate. They are a mixed filler cigar but construction is very good. Available in 3 different wrappers. The maduro being my favorite.

http://www.cigarsdirect.com/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=410


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Now.......about that finder's fee.....eep:


You don't get a comission already!? HAHA again we will see where I end up.

I did recently stock up on some priority mail flat rate boxes :behindsofa:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

RayJax said:


> You don't get a comission already!? HAHA again we will see where I end up.
> 
> I did recently stock up on some priority mail flat rate boxes :behindsofa:


Funny you should mention that.....I have 3 going out this week.


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

And another for GHV 2002


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Good Smokes «
My fav large stick knockarounds are definitely Diesel, Perdomo Habano, Perdomo Lot 23 and CI Legends series (La Aurora or Pepin) 
My fav smalls are: Montecristo Yellow Memories, La Aurora Cigarillos, Macanudo Cafe Ascots


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

jheiliger said:


> You will not be disappointed!
> 
> PDR is making some VERY tasty sticks for a VERY good price!


Agreed!


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I just got a sampler flight of PDR based on this thread! That will be added to my Oliva Serie G toros as a cheap but good everyday smoke.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> Hey, for you guys that like the PDR's, check out the sprint sale at cigar.com for samplers of these. They have 2 different samplers that show up real frequent. One has 4 each of the Oscura, Classico, and Sun Grown. The other sampler throws in the Selleccion (black satin around the foot) as well and gives you 3 of each. The way to tell which one you're buying is to read the description as they put up the same picture for both. I get them all the time for $24, sometimes, less, but that seems to be the point to grab it at. It's almost always the torpedo, but I have seen others rarely. It still amazes me that these sell.routinely for $2 each.


Thanks for the heads-up, Don.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Don_in_Texas said:


> I'm currently looking for a replacement for what I've been using as my knock around cigar. I was smoking a brand called San Miguel from CI/C.Com, but it looks like they've been discontinued. Another good one is the Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet, but I'm not sure those will be around much longer either.


I really liked those too!!! Try la herencia Cubana (also an AJ Fernandez) stick. Highly recommended as a substitute!


----------



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought a box of Gurkha Castle Halls a few months ago and that has become my go to stick. After this box is gone it'll probably change but for right now that's the one! Its not bad for a medium bodied stick and I would most likely buy some more some other time after I try some other things first!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

BHS said:


> I really liked those too!!! Try la herencia Cubana (also an AJ Fernandez) stick. Highly recommended as a substitute!


Hey thanks Brad. I really hate to see those San Miguel's gone. I still have quite a few left because I stocked up when they were being clearenced out. I'll give the LHC a try.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

MontyTheMooch said:


> ROFL! I have a couple dozen Rosa Cuba. They're definitely cheap smokes and need a long time resting to come anywhere near being tolerable, but for a super cheap smoke you can't complain too much.  I especially love them when I'm in the field with a customer. (I repair sewer cameras) They do a good job of taking your mind off of the open manhole you're standing over.


I understand they taste better in their natural environment.ainkiller:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I agree with your original suggestion casa de ortiz, i think they are great also. My knock arounds are Pirates gold roths, villar y villar, rosa de cuba, and Mr b. Lonsdale candela, i cant seem to get enough of right now.


I'm with ya Andrew. I really enjoy Pirate's Gold, but just the maddies. Every natural I've had has very fragile wrappers. One every now and then is OK, but every one of them I've smoked fell apart and the bands stick.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

One of the best knock arounds I've bought lately is 1876 Reserve, torpedos and robustos. The 2fer price is good and the cigars taste good. The wrappers are nice and the bands don't stick! They're a nice mild Connecticut and remind me of Finck's Travis Club only cheaper. Free Cuba, Joya del Jefe and Palma Real are other cigars with similar flavor. I smoke 'em every day.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

AJ fresh-rolled in Natty or Maduro, If you are a fan of Fernandez these are always a good cheap cigar to stock. Plus being fresh rolled, its interesting to see how they age as you go.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> Bahia Maduro Corona Gigante (@2.25/stick)
> 
> they just get better and better with age.


Bahia Maduro Panchos are on free fall on the devil...there was a qty of two...but now there is only one!


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Any love for the Punch London Club? I've smoked quite a few of these, and while a few were downright awful, most were pretty good, and a few smoked like cigars that cost 3 or 4 times as much. 

This summer my float trip, pass around the campfire, mowing the lawn cigar has been the El Credito El Perrito.


----------



## Nafod81 (Aug 6, 2012)

Rum Runner Buccaneer. $3.50/stick at the grocery store ~$1.25 by the box online.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Mayorga Maduro Robusto
Sancho Panza
Maria Mancini Robusto
GHV 2002
3 SLS (when you can get them cheap on cbid)
The "compare to cohiba" from CI
RP Vintage 2nds (when cheaper on cbid)

All those are good golf course cigars or ones that if you set down and forget or whatever you aren't crying.


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine lately has become the JR Cuban Alternative Cohiba Behike #4. It has that fairly strong, earthy flavor I like and pretty decent quality for the price. I use to smoke the regular Alternatives as a "daily" cheap smoke, but have turned more toward the Cuban (Edicion Limitada) line. Not a whole lot more and better quality IMHO.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

The GHV 2002 churchills are the daily over at CI. Unfortunately, I do not have space for another 20 sticks in my humi. Plus it's a lot to blind buy on and find out for whatever reason I don't enjoy them.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Rocker66 said:


> Mine lately has become the JR Cuban Alternative Cohiba Behike #4. It has that fairly strong, earthy flavor I like and pretty decent quality for the price. I use to smoke the regular Alternatives as a "daily" cheap smoke, but have turned more toward the Cuban (Edicion Limitada) line. Not a whole lot more and better quality IMHO.


Dude! I totally forgot about those. I've had 4 or 5 bundles of those. In fact, I smoked my last one last week. Thanks, you just cost me $45.....LOL


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

izkeh said:


> Dude! I totally forgot about those. I've had 4 or 5 bundles of those. In fact, I smoked my last one last week. Thanks, you just cost me $45.....LOL


Glad I could help you spend more of your money. I just picked up a new bundle myself. :dance:


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Gran Habano Persian King Rajah from Atlantic Cigars for me. Really nice sticks.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Avanti or Braniff


----------



## rtorc (Aug 6, 2012)

This is a great thread. It's given me good suggestions for the types of cigars to look for, as well as good places to purchase them. Thanks!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

This thread inspired the below cbid purchases! I watched the auctions closely and didn't get bid happy! I'm pretty pleased with the pick ups. Time to start the resting period.

This thread also inspired next weeks order as well :smoke2:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

RayJax said:


> This thread inspired the below cbid purchases! I watched the auctions closely and didn't get bid happy! I'm pretty pleased with the pick ups. Time to start the resting period.
> 
> This thread also inspired next weeks order as well :smoke2:


:rockon: Hey, you scored pretty good! Impressive! :high5:


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

RayJax said:


> This thread inspired the below cbid purchases! I watched the auctions closely and didn't get bid happy! I'm pretty pleased with the pick ups. Time to start the resting period.
> 
> This thread also inspired next weeks order as well :smoke2:


Bro, that's a great haul!

I've smoked the Cain Daytona AB Black Market and the Lot 23's! Those are some solid smokes!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I did not read the entire thread and I am sure that all of these have been mentioned, but here are my favorites:

GH Vintage 2002
Nica Libre
La Riqueza #5 (got a box for $79)

I never hesitate to grab one of these from the humi.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I really enjoy the GHV 2002. Or the Flor De Oliva cigars. I think I'm out of the GHV2002's though. It is a sad day


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Recently smoked an Arganese Maduro and was quite impressed with it. It was one of those cigars that I got in a brown bag and just sort of buried and pushed around for 6 months. Looked it up and could not believe the price point is $1.50


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Gran Habano Azteca fuerte----great cigar @ a great price---


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

jmj_203 said:


> AJ fresh-rolled in Natty or Maduro, If you are a fan of Fernandez these are always a good cheap cigar to stock. Plus being fresh rolled, its interesting to see how they age as you go.


I bought a fiver of these a while back, and the first was great... any feedback as to how they age? I heard they get worse...


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Just smoked a Mr.B....hard to keep lit, Think I"ll try dryboxing a few and see what happins...I love to stumble upon a good cheap cigar.


----------



## jsonracer (Sep 17, 2012)

Garo Double Habano - not bad for $1.50/stick


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

jsonracer said:


> Garo Double Habano - not bad for $1.50/stick


I smoked one of these a couple months ago... a churchill... and it was excellent!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

The other day i stumbled upon some Cuban rejects. This is a dam good smoking cigar for short money. Good enough that 20 of them are finding there way into my humidor. Has anybody else smoked these yet?


----------



## Gatorfan (Jun 4, 2012)

5 Vegas AAA, DPG Blue, and Nica Libre suit my palette for inexpensive smokes


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

I scored 50 Camacho Corojos on a trade that I came out about $3.50 a stick, assorted sizes.

For my taste I can't beat those as a daily cigar.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Hell of a good deal I"d say


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Gatorfan said:


> 5 Vegas AAA, DPG Blue, and Nica Libre suit my palette for inexpensive smokes


Big kick for short money. They have a place in my humidor also.


----------



## michaelcovington133 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cu Avana got them on a deal and have been a good for a quick smoke


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

probably a Padilla fumas or CI Knock-offs comparable to La Gloria Cubana - both good.


----------



## franky6767 (Nov 28, 2012)

cool hand luke said:


> The other day i stumbled upon some Cuban rejects. This is a dam good smoking cigar for short money. Good enough that 20 of them are finding there way into my humidor. Has anybody else smoked these yet?


I thought they were terrible personally at any price....but everyone has there thing. Maybe I'm just strange lol.


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto...I love them!
> 
> I'm in a quandary though...I just bombed my last one...not a good decision!


These are good and bundles of 20 for $46.00 at CI.


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

i just ordered a bundle of the Bahai maduros to try! I tried a GH 2002 and didnt like it that much. Maybe i need to get a 2nd one and give it another shot. The one i had was very grassy and dry tasting.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

i think tatuaje havana 6 nobles are a good smoke. monster has them regularly for $20 a fiver


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Im currently waiting on a 5er of the havana nobles. I really like the hermonos(Sp?) size of them tho. I think they are coronas.


----------



## twotailz (Dec 1, 2012)

I recently purchased that PDR deal off CI and while I wasn't that impressed with the Sun grown, I do like the Classico and the Oscuro. The GH Azteca Fuerto is also a nice smoke...


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions for: Gran Habano Vintage 2002 Robusto

I am digging this $2 stick!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

For my purposes, "knockaround" is synonymous with "short". Ideally I like to set aside at least a couple of hours to take my time, and I smoke seldom enough that I can afford to make every stick a good one. So the only times I go cheap are when I find a damn good deal on the devil site, or if I don't have a lot of time. So far my favorites in that regard are the CAO Flavours line (yeah I know, lots of hatred for infused around here, and as a rule I agree, but I find these quite tasty and consistently good smokes) and La Aurora Finos Minis (cigarillos, yeah, but I still enjoy them and can put one away in about ten minutes).


----------



## BenMGP (Nov 27, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> For my purposes, "knockaround" is synonymous with "short". Ideally I like to set aside at least a couple of hours to take my time, and I smoke seldom enough that I can afford to make every stick a good one. So the only times I go cheap are when I find a damn good deal on the devil site, or if I don't have a lot of time. So far my favorites in that regard are the CAO Flavours line (yeah I know, lots of hatred for infused around here, and as a rule I agree, but I find these quite tasty and consistently good smokes) and La Aurora Finos Minis (cigarillos, yeah, but I still enjoy them and can put one away in about ten minutes).


For my purposes, "knockaround" is for cigars I can afford to smoke everyday. 

Can't afford $10-$15 sticks everyday, so this thread has been very helpful for me.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

my best cheap (less than $4) cigar that i keep stocked is easily the padron londres.


J.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

BenMGP said:


> For my purposes, "knockaround" is for cigars I can afford to smoke everyday.
> 
> Can't afford $10-$15 sticks everyday, so this thread has been very helpful for me.


Oh I'm taking note of what's mentioned here as well, as I'd love to start having a stick a day to more efficiently develop my palette. Some excellent suggestions so far!


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any of the PDR's are pretty good. The Gurkha Legend Vintage 2001 is solid yard gar for about 2-3 a stick on CBid.


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the AB black market or the Oliva G serie.. But I am going to give some of these suggestions a try real soon!


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Had a gran habano #1 that I really enjoyed, but it might have had some age on it.
I would say Oliva inferno, or anything la reloba. (if you shop around you should be able to find these for around $3)


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

twotailz said:


> I recently purchased that PDR deal off CI and while I wasn't that impressed with the Sun grown, I do like the Classico and the Oscuro. The GH Azteca Fuerto is also a nice smoke...


The Gran Habano Azteca has been my go to cigar lately. I have 30 or so in my humidor as we speak....cant go wrong!!!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st (Sep 10, 2012)

I really like the Ambos Mundos Sumatra (Robusto) when I can get 'em cheap.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

This looks like an interesting thread - let's wake it back up!

A friend turned me on to Gurkha Park Avenue - been smoking the Connecticuts, haven't tried the Maduros yet. Very nice.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Been wondering about that one. Being a cheap-ass, I classify knock-around smokes (i.e., yard gars) as sub $3. I've been enjoying the Bahia Maduro and Cu-Avana Maduro. They burn great, some nice interesting flavor, smooth and unoffensive. ...oh, and I generally get em for about a buck apiece. Also, Nice Libra. Pretty full flavored for a cheap stick.


----------



## biodarwin (Dec 7, 2012)

PDR Sungrown Toro's. I got them for $2 a stick at an auction site. When I am worried I might get interrupted this is my go to stick.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I always keep a bundle of Cuba Aliados on hand


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess pretty much all my cigars are knockaround cigars. 
Cheapness is a virtue!


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

I tried some La Perla Habana's that where alright. I had a few of the cameroon perfecto's and a few of the Black pearl maduro's. Also picked up a bundle a few months ago at my local B&M of some new cubans and had one a few days ago that was actually pretty good.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

biodarwin said:


> PDR Sungrown Toro's. I got them for $2 a stick at an auction site. When I am worried I might get interrupted this is my go to stick.


Just picked up the Oscuro. In the freezer now. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Mr.Nose (Jan 20, 2013)

If I'm vigilante enough I can score some Tat Havanas for around $3-4 a stick on Cbid. Little over the average price of what most here consider to be a "knockaround" cigar, but at those prices it's my go to.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

picked up some cu-Avana intensus Gordo the other day and have been smoking them at work..Not half bad..$1.00 each on cbid.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Flor fina 858 natural......and Padron 3000 the only way to roll


----------



## mdwest (Jan 21, 2013)

Nica Libre 1990
5 Vegas Classic
Padron 3000
Fuente Curley Head

I keep a good supply of all of those around during the summer months for just knocking around in the yard, sitting out back by the grill, etc...


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

mdwest said:


> Nica Libre 1990
> 5 Vegas Classic
> Padron 3000
> Fuente Curley Head
> ...


I like this list. Try the Cuba Libre One for a full flavored knockaround.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Milhouse said:


> i think tatuaje havana 6 nobles are a good smoke. monster has them regularly for $20 a fiver


Love the tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes...you can snag a box of 20 for about $80


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Black Pearl. Far from the best, but further than the worst. Nice solid sticks. Good to have on hand at flea markets, sometimes the deal improves quite a bit. 

Joe


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice thread. I don't smoke daily as I'm just diving back in, but had the Diesel UHC today, and while pleasant enough, they will be great with humidor age in them. 

If I could afford it I would smoke Padron every time. For now I have bought a good amount of:

Oliva Serie V....
Illusione was the box I almost bought last night. I hesitated to get a few Box queens at the B&M. 

Fuente Heminway would work too or
Montecristo Casino I or II

I need to find a way to get a box or two of Padron 1964 series. I just love the torpedoes, which seem to cost much more than a toro or corona size. I'll be looking over the next few months. 

I did buy a box of Monte by Montecristo No. 2, at a reasonable price. 

Anybody like Ave Maria?


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------

